# Poco??



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ookay so i was researching Jiffs family tree and i found out that every horse in his family has "Poco" in their registerd name..jiffs is "pocos peanut butter" haha so i was wondering if u had/have a horse with Poco in thier name. maybe their relitives?!haha... his full sisters name is "pocos primadonna" and his sire is "Muniz Poco Harlan" ill get a pic of his sire up...absoulutly gorgeous!..theres also "Poco Bueno", "Poco Papacita", "Poco Bain"..and lots more!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My horse registered name is Poco Tri Jet. It's usually from the Poco Bueno 
Poco Tri Jet Quarter Horse


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

no way what breed is him..her?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My dad's horse is a grandson of poco lena. His daddy's name is Lena Fajita.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Poco Bueno is a Quarter Horse line. A *very* good cutting line. My horse has Poco Bueno on both sides, along with Poco Lena, and Doc O'Lena. :]

Daisy N Duke


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's a gelding. And is one of the cowy-est (not a real word) horses I have ever ridden. Not that I have access to cows on a regular basis lol


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

hahah ohhh... soo theres probably like millions of horses with Poco in their name?

haahah yea i dont think "cowy-ish" is a word lol


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_LeahKathleen - WOW! You have Doc Bar on the top & bottom! Some pretty impressive lines there! _

_And here I thought I was special because my Prints is a Doc Bar grandson on the bottom...lol_


----------

